# Forum > Comics > Webcomics >  Squires for Hire

## Daffy Dutch

Heya Folks, I hope you don't mind if I shill my webcomic here. 

Squires for Hire is a fantasy comic about three young girls attending St. Briar's Academy for Squires, a fantastical school for knights-in-training in the mystical land of Paragon.

It's got goblins, it's got quests, it's got cute girls bickering and getting into trouble. 

If this sounds up your alley you can read it here: https://tapas.io/series/Squires-for-Hire/info
Or even here: https://www.tumblr.com/squiresforhire

----------


## Anarchic Fox

It's got a cute artstyle, an endearing main character, and some solid jokes. I laughed at the one about the unattended horse near the start. I get some Fire Emblem vibes from the premise, although I'm only vaguely acquainted with that series.

I'll give it a full read and let you know what I think.

----------


## Anarchic Fox

I like it. At first the characters seemed a bit limited in expression, a side effect of the huge-eyed artstyle, but that problem went away by page 100 or so. I also noticed some lack of confidence in the humor -- a character would do something that plays to their characterization, and rather than have that stand as the punchline, the punchline would be another character pointing out what the original just did. These are minor problems though, and I'm invested enough in the story to see how it goes. (Also, rather than Fire Emblem vibes, now I'm getting Hero University vibes.)

----------


## Daffy Dutch

Oh right on dude, thanks for checking it out. I also appreciate the critique, I'm always interested in seeing people's takes on my work so thanks for the input. I hope you enjoy where the story goes from here.

----------


## Rockphed

I finished chapter one. I like the dynamic between the three leads. Also, Sir Warwick is a gem. 

I think I'll keep reading. How often does this update?

----------


## smuchmuch

It's definitevly solid so far. "Three characters with vastly different personalities sharing a dorm room" isn't the most original premice but the execution is very pleasant so far, the interraction between all three main character are good and the flow is entertainig. The art style is vibrant and cartoony and works fairly well for the tone of the comic.
Remains to be seen how good it stay when you have more than a chapter and a half of content but so far, this is good stuff.

----------


## Daffy Dutch

> I finished chapter one. I like the dynamic between the three leads. Also, Sir Warwick is a gem. 
> 
> I think I'll keep reading. How often does this update?


Oh thanks dude, yeah Warwick might be my favorite character to write dialogue for. As for updates, it used to be a weekly series updating every friday but I got a new job as a character designer for an animated project, so it's become a bi-weekly kinda thing.





> It's definitevly solid so far. "Three characters with vastly different personalities sharing a dorm room" isn't the most original premice but the execution is very pleasant so far, the interraction between all three main character are good and the flow is entertainig. The art style is vibrant and cartoony and works fairly well for the tone of the comic.
> Remains to be seen how good it stay when you have more than a chapter and a half of content but so far, this is good stuff.


Haha yeah. it's my first time doing any kind of creative writing or storytelling. I've got a ton of arcs planned out, I can only hope the quality stays consistent.

----------

